# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Dhea

## douglas04us

I have been taking 200-300mg dhea daily for 2 months... how long will it stay detectable. i am entering powerlifting and just found out it is a banned substance...

----------


## Juicy Sauce

> I have been taking 200-300mg dhea daily for 2 months... how long will it stay detectable. i am entering powerlifting and just found out it is a banned substance...


not long bro. i think it has a 4 hour half life.
no worries

----------


## douglas04us

Thanks Juicy Sauce... does that mean it will not be detectable 8 hours after ingesting? How long to be safe that it doesnt show up? Thanks!

----------


## Juicy Sauce

> Thanks Juicy Sauce... does that mean it will not be detectable 8 hours after ingesting? How long to be safe that it doesnt show up? Thanks!


personaly i wouldnt take it a week before the competition. why take the risk when its not going to do anything to help you win. imo DHEA does not do much for strength unless u are over 50 years old.

----------


## douglas04us

Thanks alot for the info.... bty i am 52 yrs old. dhea seems to help my attitude more than anything. again, thanks doug

----------

